# In need of replacement key



## ineeda91key (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey my little brother lost my car keys and i was wondering if anybody here knew of someone that could make me a key or had a spare cylinder for cheap. i do not want to spend $100+ for a local locksmith to make one as im on a tight budget...

i have a 1991 nissan maxima with no keys :/ the key number is x4145.
any replies are greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

I had my key cut by the dealer for $5 off my key code.
call around and ask how much it is to cut a key by code. You may need to provide proof of vehicle ownership before they cut it though.


----------

